# vamp WIP



## Myke (Sep 23, 2008)

WIP. Quickstudy of something new for my next set of tattoo flash. (slow day today again at work)
this is a rough, will post the finished piece when done





peace


----------



## Myke (Sep 26, 2008)

*bump*
no love, or hate? =(


----------



## Rowan (Sep 26, 2008)

its a good right as i said before keep it up you are amazing


----------



## Commander (Sep 26, 2008)

Really nice work, one criticism though is that the lower leg seems a little thin.
Keep up the great work.


----------



## Heran Bago (Sep 26, 2008)

Commander said:
			
		

> Really nice work, one criticism though is that the lower leg seems a little thin.
> Keep up the great work.


Thinness looks fine to me.

Good sketch dude!


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 26, 2008)

No, leg is just fine.....I like it very much, I can already see it in front of some temple gates, in a very dark atmosphere..

I was yesterday at over at my friends, getting the sketch done, and we have a plan for my right leg....First session will be 10.13., in about two weeks or so...I think  you'll like it, it's going to be a masterpiece, as always from him...


----------



## Myke (Sep 26, 2008)

cool, can't wait to see it! =)


----------



## bombchu (Oct 2, 2008)

Firstly, this is insanely awesome. You're a reeeally amazing draftsman. I've got a touch of drawing ADD so it takes a lot of motivation for me to even think like that... It's great lol I'm really blown away.

If you're not already finished, I have some critiques. I did the pose in the mirror to check, well, tried to at least. I don't know if it's actually possible but I don't have those heels and it looks so good as it is it doesn't really matter. lol Just keep balance in mind next time.


----------



## Prime (Oct 2, 2008)

hawt. Me likey


----------



## Myke (Oct 5, 2008)

thx for the critiques bombchu. I'll be workin on it. 

won't be for a while. Got a halloween show coming up and I'm working my ass off on what little free time I have on hopefully 3 pieces for it. Will post when done. 

thanks again.


----------

